# Implementing ECN+



## pavan (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi,
I am trying to implement ECN+/Wait algorithm(rfc5562) in the kernel.
I need to add enable ECN Echo bit in TCP header while sending SYN packet during connection establishment.

I am not able find the code where SYN and ACK packets are handled during connection establishment.
Any guidance would be helpful. 
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2018)

This is mostly a user support forum, there are very few developers here. Detailed questions regarding various implementations are probably better asked on the mailing lists where the developers are. As this is a question about the network stack freebsd-net@ would be the best place to ask.


----------

